# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Cestitam na webshopu!

## eki3

Mozda vas zacudi,ali ja sam mu se silno obradovala.Cestitam vam svima na realizaciji te ideje.Jedva cekam i ostale vase proizvode u ponudi(npr.bedeve..).
Jupi :D  za webshop,nek vam se prodaja ustostruci  :Kiss: .

----------


## the enchantress

Čekala sam da netko otvori ovu temu!
I mene je web shop oduševio! Bravo! i nadam se da će prodaja putem web-a premašiti sva očekivanja.

----------


## bilbo7

Jedva sam čekalaaaa!
Hoće li biti platnenih uložaka u prodaji? Radije bih Rodi....
Jedno pitanje: htjela sam sinu kupiti majicu za 10 godina, ali me zanima koja je to konkretno veličina (jer on nosi već 14-icu)?

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

čestitke   :Heart:

----------


## DANI***

Joj, i ja sam čekala da netko otvori ovu temu. Web shop je super, napokon su proizvodiji dostupniji svima!
Čestitam !

----------


## renata

hvala svima  :Love:  
jako mi je drago da vam se svidja :D

ma namjerno ne otvaramo topic dok se ne snadjemo, svaki pocetak je malo tezi

----------


## renata

> Jedva sam čekalaaaa!
> Hoće li biti platnenih uložaka u prodaji? Radije bih Rodi....
> Jedno pitanje: htjela sam sinu kupiti majicu za 10 godina, ali me zanima koja je to konkretno veličina (jer on nosi već 14-icu)?


ulosci nece skoro, imamo jos par novih artikala koji ce prije

budem izmjerila desetku, ali super bi mi bilo da takva konkretna pitanja posaljete na *webshop@roda.hr* 
imali smo dvanaesticu koju su si zene kupovale za sebe  :Grin:  ja je ne bih mogla navuc ali za mrsave je bila ok

----------


## renata

> Mozda vas zacudi,ali ja sam mu se silno obradovala.Cestitam vam svima na realizaciji te ideje.Jedva cekam i ostale vase proizvode u ponudi(npr.bedeve..).
> Jupi :D  za webshop,nek vam se prodaja ustostruci .


imamo bedzeve na webshopu, pogledaj pod "Ostalo"
a danas sam fotkala i magnete za frizider, stavim uskoro  :Wink:

----------


## Lutonjica

> bilbo7 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Jedva sam čekalaaaa!
> Hoće li biti platnenih uložaka u prodaji? Radije bih Rodi....
> Jedno pitanje: htjela sam sinu kupiti majicu za 10 godina, ali me zanima koja je to konkretno veličina (jer on nosi već 14-icu)?
> 
> 
> ulosci nece skoro, imamo jos par novih artikala koji ce prije
> ...


ja na sebe mogu navuci i 8 i 10   :Grin:  
inace sam 36-38 velicina

----------


## renata

s tobom necu o tome  :Razz:

----------


## baps

> Jedva sam čekalaaaa!


...ja još moram pričekati i nedjelju...  :Cekam:  
Plaćanje karticama bit će moguće od 15. veljače!

----------


## renata

kako stoje stvari s web programerom, ouroborosom, serverom i bankom, izgleda da nije dobitna kombinacija za 15.2. :/

----------


## baps

:Sad:

----------


## @n@

Čestitam na webshopu, naravno i MOLIM bez mogućnosti plaćanja karticama... zbog nas bez samokontrole.   :Grin:  
(Kao da nisam već naručila...) :/

----------


## kli_kli

Bilo  bi lepo da stavite i PayPal, jednostavno je i sigurno, u HR dostupno.  :Smile:

----------


## davorkica

Pridruzujem se cestitkama!
Magnetiiii :D 
I jedno pitanjce, hoce li bit nekad u ponudi one naljepnice za auto?

----------


## Kaae

> Bilo  bi lepo da stavite i PayPal, jednostavno je i sigurno, u HR dostupno.


Ne bih rekla, jer korisnici PayPal-a u Hrvata ne mogu do novca koji zavrsi na PayPal racunu. Mozemo se registrirati i placati, ali ne mozemo primati uplate, osim ako PayPal pretoci nesto natrag u obliku storna. U tom slucaju, novac se i dalje ne moze podici, vec samo potrositi prilikom nove kupovine.

----------


## kli_kli

> kli_kli prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Bilo  bi lepo da stavite i PayPal, jednostavno je i sigurno, u HR dostupno. 
> 
> 
> Ne bih rekla, jer korisnici PayPal-a u Hrvata ne mogu do novca koji zavrsi na PayPal racunu. Mozemo se registrirati i placati, ali ne mozemo primati uplate, osim ako PayPal pretoci nesto natrag u obliku storna. U tom slucaju, novac se i dalje ne moze podici, vec samo potrositi prilikom nove kupovine.


 :Sad:  Ne znas kad se to moze promeniti?

I kartice su super, ja kao korisnik mogu da kazem da mi je mnogo lakse kad ide preko PayPal-a, jer ipak ne ostavljas br kartice na raznim mestima.

----------


## renata

nece biti moguce preko PayPala, nego samo preko kartica

magnetice stavljam ovaj vikend, a naljepnica za AS nemamo.
imamo i hrpu rodinih brosura koje nisam jos stavila na webshop, ali ako znate tocno koju, mozete napisati u napomenu da vam posaljemo uz neku narudzbu.

----------


## Isabel

:D  :D  Wabshop je BOMBA  :D  :D !

A tek proizvodi... ajme pelenica, pa maramice, majčice... ma sve je  :Zaljubljen: 

Čestitke, i jedva čekam da počnete primati AMEX   :Grin:  .


 :Love:

----------


## tropical

ja sam kupila lovri majičicu i sebi platnenu vrećicu koju sad sa ostalim platnenim vrećicama ponosno nosim i oduševljena sam! ono št me zanima za što su one male okrugle naljepničice na kojima piše 'rodina pusa 1 bod'? to sam dobila pa me zanima..

----------


## Lutonjica

kad skupite 20 bodova, imate pravo ili na popust od 10%, ili na popust od 100 kn, ovisi sto vam u danom trenutku bolje pase

----------


## Mima

Hm, mene je shop baš razočarao jer je izbor majica preloš.

----------


## apricot

kako to misliš?
dosadili su ti uvijek isti natpisi ili što?

----------


## Mima

Nisu mi dosadili natpisi, nego nema veličina/boja.

----------


## apricot

a, to...
naručili smo nove, čekamo da se sašiju.
ne možemo si mi priuštiti veliki lager, majice su preskupe da bismo imali veće zalihe.   :Sad:  
naručujemo onoliko koliko možemo platiti.

mislim da će biti na Rasprodaji, svrati.

----------


## princess leia

web shop je super ideja i realizacija (pogotovo za one koji svaki dan prolaze pokraj čanićeve a nikada ne stignu do udruge). već smo si kupili tri majice a sada idem vidjeti ima li što novoga!

----------


## Brum

Pitanjce o web shopu... Koliko nakon izvršene kupovine preko web-a dođe potvrda o raspoloživosti proizvoda? Naime, jučer smo naručili pelene pa me zanima.

----------


## Lutonjica

na webshopu stoji obavijest da do kraja mjeseca nece biti isporuke novih narudzbi, obzirom da su svi artikli poslani diljem Hrvatske na standove povodom Dana planeta Zemlje

hvala na razumijevanju

----------


## Lutonjica

s naslovnice webshopa:

Dan planeta Zemlje - popust 10% na štandovima  


Obavještavamo korisnike Rodinog webshopa da će privremeno, do kraja travnja, narudžbe preko webshopa imati malo dulji rok isporuke - oko 15 dana. 

No istovremeno pozivamo sve zainteresirane za Rodine proizvode da nas posjetite na štandovima povodom Dana planeta Zemlje u osam hrvatskih gradova, gdje ćemo pelene i proizvode vezane uz njih prodavati po 10% sniženoj cijeni.


Zagreb 25. travnja na Trgu Petra Preradovića od 10 do 14 sati i na Zrinskom trgu od 09 do 15 sati


Pula 22. travnja na Gradskoj tržnici kraj fontane od 10 do 12 sati 

Karlovac 25. travnja na križanju Radićeve ulice i Šetališta dr. Franje Tuđmana od 10 do 13 sati 

Rovinj 18. travnja na Trgu maršala Tita od 10 do 12 sati 

Pazin 25. travnja na glavnom gradskom trgu od 10 do 12 sati 

Rijeka 25. travnja na Korzu ispred Radija Rijeka od 10 do12 sati 

Križevci 25. travnja na Trgu A. Nemčića od 10 do 12 sati  

Čakovec 25. travnja na Franjevačkom trgu od 9 do 13 sati

----------


## Brum

Uf, od uzbuđenja sam to previdila   :Embarassed:  
Da li je narudžba onda važeća ili je treba ponoviti krajem mjeseca?

----------


## Lutonjica

sve narudzbe su vazece, jedino je rok isporuke produljen

----------


## Uriah

Pozdrav svima!
Ima li kakvih novosti oko implementacije plaćanja karticama?

----------

